# Summer NAMM 2019



## Jeff (Jul 4, 2019)

Anyone see anything coming out? Usually summer NAMM is pretty light, but sometimes there are some cool releases.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 4, 2019)

For Ibanez Rich posted some (all?) on Ibanez Rules. Basically just new colors for the AZ. I'm hoping there's more.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 4, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> For Ibanez Rich posted some (all?) on Ibanez Rules. Basically just new colors for the AZ. I'm hoping there's more.



Oh was that the pink and sea foam ones? Forgot about that.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 4, 2019)

Jeff said:


> Oh was that the pink and sea foam ones? Forgot about that.



Yeah, and the white. 

There's a new color for the current 6-string JCRG, and a lefty, which hasn't been widely available in a long, long time. 

There's another crazy expensive fancy wood AZ. Meh.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 4, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, and the white.
> 
> There's a new color for the current 6-string JCRG, and a lefty, which hasn't been widely available in a long, long time.
> 
> There's another crazy expensive fancy wood AZ. Meh.



Yeah I saw that. A $3500 AZ? Are they high?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 4, 2019)

Jeff said:


> Yeah I saw that. A $3500 AZ? Are they high?



They had a home market model for like $4200.


----------



## Glades (Jul 4, 2019)

The seafoam AZ is super nice, and its $2k. So not bad.
Hopefully next year we get one with a fixed bridge and black hardware


----------



## Given To Fly (Jul 5, 2019)

Summer NAMM seems like an underutilized platform for introducing new instruments. My thought process is having a new guitar available before Christmas, perhaps not the day after Summer NAMM is over but before 2020 has started. This gives people the opportunity to own a 2020 model for the entire 2020 calendar year which on some level does have value. Winter NAMM will introduce 2020 models 1 month after 2020 has already begun. Summer NAMM is not crowded, potentially less stress, and if your product is remotely interesting, it won’t go unnoticed. Guitarist will find it. Winter NAMM is basically the opposite.


----------



## Zado (Jul 5, 2019)

Crssed fingers for more SVSS models from Schecz


----------



## Kaura (Jul 5, 2019)

Fender (hell, I'll take Squier too) 7-string. This is going to be the year!


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jul 5, 2019)

Given To Fly said:


> Summer NAMM seems like an underutilized platform for introducing new instruments. My thought process is having a new guitar available before Christmas, perhaps not the day after Summer NAMM is over but before 2020 has started. This gives people the opportunity to own a 2020 model for the entire 2020 calendar year which on some level does have value. Winter NAMM will introduce 2020 models 1 month after 2020 has already begun. Summer NAMM is not crowded, potentially less stress, and if your product is remotely interesting, it won’t go unnoticed. Guitarist will find it. Winter NAMM is basically the opposite.



I don't know if it translates but I have seen and attended other industry conventions almost entirely in late spring and summer. A lot of the stuff showcased is released or weeks away. Maybe its a prime time for attendance or allows the flexibility to locate the event anywhere during those months. Fiscal years ending Sept 30 or Dec 31 are also possibly a factor for customer budgeting as well...


----------



## pfizer (Jul 5, 2019)

Hoping for some new Charvel models. A 6-string Angel Vivaldi or alternately, an affordable DK24 with HH pickups would be an insta-buy for me.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jul 5, 2019)

Zado said:


> Crssed fingers for more SVSS models from Schecz



24 fret sun valley tele please.


----------



## jephjacques (Jul 5, 2019)

literally all I care about is a 7 string core series PRS, which is almost certainly not going to happen


----------



## Kaura (Jul 5, 2019)

jephjacques said:


> literally all I care about is a 7 string core series PRS, which is almost certainly not going to happen



Don't they already have like a gazillion of different 7-sting PRSs?


----------



## Jeff (Jul 5, 2019)

Kaura said:


> Don't they already have like a gazillion of different 7-sting PRSs?



Nope. They've got one, and it's an SE (that's not counting Private Stock stuff). Production, there are no S2's or Core 7's.


----------



## gunch (Jul 5, 2019)

pfizer said:


> Hoping for some new Charvel models. A 6-string Angel Vivaldi or alternately, an affordable DK24 with HH pickups would be an insta-buy for me.



Yeah a DK24 HT brought up to DK24 2PT specs would really make me happy


----------



## Jeff (Jul 5, 2019)

gunch said:


> Yeah a DK24 HT brought up to DK24 2PT specs would really make me happy



Yeah that’d be hard to resist. I like the current 2PTs, but I’m not a trem guy.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 5, 2019)

Jeff said:


> Nope. They've got one, and it's an SE (that's not counting Private Stock stuff). Production, there are no S2's or Core 7's.



Thankfully.

I need to stop spending.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 5, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Thankfully.
> 
> I need to stop spending.



Even being an SE, I started getting an itch for a seven again when they came out with the SVN, since it’s a proper scale length.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 6, 2019)

Jeff said:


> Even being an SE, I started getting an itch for a seven again when they came out with the SVN, since it’s a proper scale length.



I never got into the SEs. I've played a bunch and owned an older Zach Meyers model and an SE One, just never got along with them. 

The newer ones I tried haven't made me want to take them home. Solid guitars for sure though.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 6, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I never got into the SEs. I've played a bunch and owned an older Zach Meyers model and an SE One, just never got along with them.
> 
> The newer ones I tried haven't made me want to take them home. Solid guitars for sure though.



Eh, they’re solid bones, with need of pups, nut, and tuners.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 6, 2019)

Jeff said:


> Eh, they’re solid bones, with need of pups, nut, and tuners.



For sure.

I just never jived with the necks and overall guitar. Just a personal preference thing. I'd still recommend them to folks.

Though, for how cheap you can grab S2s, I'd almost recommend going that route most of the time. We're talking like a couple hundred bucks unless going for the Standards.

I've played S2s that I'd grab over some Core models I've tried. Cheaper hardware and all. They're really kicking ass with those.


----------



## MetalHex (Jul 6, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> We're talking like a couple hundred bucks


Used S2's are going for 8-900 bucks while an SE you can get for 3-400 all day.

Add some tuners and pickups your looking at an extra $150 on a bad day.

You decide if the price gap is justified but in most cases its more than a couple hundred bucks.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 6, 2019)

MetalHex said:


> Used S2's are going for 8-900 bucks while an SE you can get for 3-400 all day.
> 
> Add some tuners and pickups your looking at an extra $150 on a bad day.
> 
> You decide if the price gap is justified but in most cases its more than a couple hundred bucks.



Like I said (that you chose not to quote for some reason) unless you're looking at the Standards, it's a relatively small gap, especially considering the S2s typically have much better cut nuts and wiring harnesses. Pickups are a bit better too, but that comes down to preference.

Brand new SE Customs are between $780 and $900. New S2s start at $1k.

So depending on preferences, the difference is as little as $100.

So this:
https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/SECU24XZC--prs-se-custom-24-exotic-top-natural-ziricote

Vs. this:
https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/S2Std24V73N--prs-s2-satin-standard-24-charcoal

If we're talking used, S2s are available for under $700 if you're not picky and $800 opens up availability significantly. 

https://reverb.com/marketplace/electric-guitars/solid-body?query=prs s2&sort=price|asc


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jul 6, 2019)

Most of the se’s appeal to people that just want the slight cheaper prettier guitar. 

Especially with se prices going slightly up this year. 

New prices that is. Used is a different story. Most used se’s are like half the price of a used s2.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 6, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> For sure.
> 
> I just never jived with the necks and overall guitar. Just a personal preference thing. I'd still recommend them to folks.
> 
> ...



Yeah I actually really like the Satins. They’re resonant as hell, and look great.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 6, 2019)

Jeff said:


> Yeah I actually really like the Satins. They’re resonant as hell, and look great.





They also did great with the finish options.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jul 6, 2019)

An s2 standard is about as good of a guitar as anyone really needs. Really.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 6, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> They also did great with the finish options.



I know it’s probably sacrilege on a PRS, but I’d love a satin STD.22 in McCartyBurst with a white pick guard and black P-Rails.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 6, 2019)

Jeff said:


> I know it’s probably sacrilege on a PRS, but I’d love a satin STD.22 in McCartyBurst with a white pick guard and black P-Rails.



That sounds pretty great. 

I wasn't really onboard with the huge pickguards until I saw it in person. Gives it kind of a 70's vibe.


----------



## MetalHex (Jul 6, 2019)

@MaxOfMetal You're cherry picking because this
https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/SECU22VST--prs-se-custom-22-vintage-sunburst

Vs this

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/S2CU24CM--prs-s2-custom-24-charcoal-metallic

Is also cherry picking. You picked the more expensive SE with the fancier top and one of the cheaper S2's

Splitting hairs, but as I already said, I first mentioned used prices in which the price gap gets even wider. Yeah you can get a cheap S2 but those most likely have major cosmetic issues and who knows what else. Again, splitting hairs, but by and large...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 6, 2019)

MetalHex said:


> @MaxOfMetal You're cherry picking because this
> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/SECU22VST--prs-se-custom-22-vintage-sunburst
> 
> Vs this
> ...



Read my original comment again.

_"Though, for how cheap you can grab S2s, I'd *almost* recommend going that route *most of* the time. We're talking like a couple hundred bucks *unless going for the Standards*."_

I was only saying, if shopping the more expensive SEs, I'd _probably recommend_ an S2, as the price gap isn't enormous if already looking to spend almost a grand.

Obviously if you're only looking to spend <$500 absolute maximum, I wouldn't recommend an S2, which is why I said folks shopping the Standard series probably wouldn't be interested.

I never said that an S2 is the best choice for everyone always.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 6, 2019)

MetalHex said:


> @MaxOfMetal You're cherry picking because this
> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/SECU22VST--prs-se-custom-22-vintage-sunburst
> 
> Vs this
> ...



Quoting used prices is overall kinda silly for discussing pricing comparisons, because it varies so widely. And since even a basic S2 is nicer than a high end SE, I'd say the comparison between a Custom 24 SE and a Standard S2 is still a valid one.


----------



## MetalHex (Jul 6, 2019)

Jeff said:


> Quoting used prices is overall kinda silly for discussing pricing comparisons,



I suggest you stear clear of the Ibanez thread then


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 7, 2019)

As Max said, it also depends on your local market USA PRS hold their value better in EUrope than run of the mill ESPs.


----------



## Zado (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## Richter (Jul 16, 2019)

Love that pink. Anyone tried one of these diamond NJ?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 16, 2019)

GuitarSetup said:


> Seems ibanez prices are rocketing , whats happening?



How so?

The AZ aren't cheap, but they're also some of the highest spec'd models available. The new 5k series are still under $2k. They also expanded the $1k Genesis series, which adjusted for inflation is the cheapest MIJ Ibanez guitars have been in decades. 

The super limited home market stuff has always been very, very expensive relative to the production range. That said, they used to try and sell JCRGs with mediocre specs for the same price, and I still remember the almost $10k limiteds from almost a decade ago. 

The Indo stuff is getting up there in price, but a lot of that is being driven by higher specs and market positioning. Though that's also on new series. The "Standard" models haven't had a significant price increase in something like 8 years.


----------



## Zado (Jul 16, 2019)

Richter said:


> Love that pink. Anyone tried one of these diamond NJ?


The old silver one. Badass for the price really, and I'm quite picky with strats


----------



## dav43 (Jul 16, 2019)

new charvel models for summer namm!!! 

https://www.charvel.com/gear/shape/dk?sort=new

https://www.charvel.com/gear/series/limited-edition?sort=new

i really like the new Pro mod DK24 HH 2PT!!!!


----------



## StevenC (Jul 16, 2019)

Zado said:


> The old silver one. Badass for the price really, and I'm quite picky with strats


Oh, don't say that, I'm trying really hard not to buy one.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jul 16, 2019)

dav43 said:


> new charvel models for summer namm!!!
> 
> https://www.charvel.com/gear/shape/dk?sort=new
> 
> ...



Loving the MATTE BLUE FROST and SATIN BURGUNDY MIST. So much want.


----------



## Zado (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## Zado (Jul 17, 2019)

All the details here
http://evhgear.com/gear/guitars/5150-series/5150-series-deluxe-ebony-fingerboard-tobacco-sunburst/


and






















*GENERAL*
Model Name: 5150® Series Standard, Maple Fingerboard, Matte Army Drab
Model Number: 5108000520
Series: 5150® Series Guitars
MSRP: $1241.37
Color: Matte Army Drab
*BODY*
Body Shape: 5150®
Body Binding: None
Body Material: Basswood
Body Finish: Satin
*NECK*
Neck Material: Quartersawn Maple
Neck Shape: High-Performance Modified "C" Shape
Scale Length: 25.5" (648 mm)
Fingerboard Radius: 12"-16" Compound Radius (304.8 mm to 406.4 mm)
Number of Frets: 22
Fret Size: Jumbo
String Nut: Floyd Rose® R3 Locking
Nut Width: 1.685" (42.8 mm)
Truss Rod Nut: Heel-Mount Truss Rod Adjustment Wheel
Headstock: EVH® Hockey Stick
Neck Plate: 4-Bolt Standard
Neck Finish: Hand-Rubbed Satin Urethane
Fingerboard: Maple
Position Inlays: Black Dot
*ELECTRONICS*
Bridge Pickup: EVH® Wolfgang® Humbucking
Neck Pickup: EVH® Wolfgang® Humbucking
Controls: Volume (500K EVH® Bourns® Low Friction Pot), Tone (250K EVH® Bourns® High Friction)
Pickup Switching: 3-Position Toggle: Position 1. Bridge Pickup, Position 2. Bridge and Neck Pickups, Position 3. Neck Pickup
Pickup Configuration: HH
*HARDWARE*
Bridge: Top-Mount EVH®-Branded Floyd Rose® Locking Tremolo with EVH® D-Tuna®
Tuning Machines: EVH®-Branded Gotoh®
Orientation: Right-Hand
Hardware Finish: Chrome
Pickguard: N/A
Control Knobs: Black "Speed"
*MISCELLANEOUS*
Strings: EVH® Nickel Plated Steel (.009-.042 Gauges)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 17, 2019)

Pretty interesting to see EVH try to release a line of Barettas when Kramer is trying to get back in the game.


----------



## Zado (Jul 17, 2019)

^ yep.

still this
https://www.instagram.com/p/ByT7wyvn9S6/

and mostly this






kills those.


----------



## Albake21 (Jul 17, 2019)

Damn that new Pro DK24 HH in either the black, blue, or pink is fantastic!

This was the first ever NAMM that my application was accepted because of my job, sadly though I had to cancel the trip. At least I know I'll be able to attend the Winter NAMM in January.


----------



## Masoo2 (Jul 17, 2019)

Don't understand why Chavel/EVH/Jackson/Fender keeps putting out these drab satin finishes, "Satin Primer Grey" has to be worst guitar finish I've seen in years

It's a shame too cause half the time they hit it FAR out of the park


----------



## Albake21 (Jul 17, 2019)

In the current world of shitty obnoxious guitar tops, sometimes simple is better


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 17, 2019)

I can't wait for solid plain metallics to come back. Metallic silver, blue, red, gray, black, green, etc.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 17, 2019)

possumkiller said:


> I can't wait for solid plain metallics to come back. Metallic silver, blue, red, gray, black, green, etc.



Same. Solid colors >>>> Drab colors = Obnoxious colors

Also


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 17, 2019)

Would be much cooler without the weird pickguard but still nice.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 17, 2019)

Zado said:


> All the details here
> http://evhgear.com/gear/guitars/5150-series/5150-series-deluxe-ebony-fingerboard-tobacco-sunburst/
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 17, 2019)

possumkiller said:


> Would be much cooler without the weird pickguard but still nice.



I'm also surprised they didnt go with a legit Fender headstock if they wanted that traditional look.


----------



## pfizer (Jul 18, 2019)

Those new Charvels are next on my GAS-list. 

I've been trying to find something to fill the void left by my JP6 and the new HH DK24s look like just what the doctor ordered. I'm getting the Matte Blue Frost and Satin Burgundy Mist.


----------



## Zhysick (Jul 18, 2019)

This one is actually really cool... I've been looking for a short scale (well, I was looking at 22" but...) Bolt-on travel guitar so I can disassembly it and fit it inside my hand luggage and this one seems to check all the boxes (except the scale length... Will have to try first).

https://www.musicradar.com/amp/news...itar-in-a-compact-format-with-new-mini-guitar


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jul 18, 2019)

I really like this new Super Stock SC1. 
$2000+ though is a bit steep for me unfortuantley


----------



## Descent (Jul 18, 2019)

New EVH gear as well...probably priced way above what it's worth...

https://www.guitarworld.com/news/summer-namm-2019-evh-unveils-new-79-bumblebee-tribute-guitar


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 18, 2019)

Descent said:


> New EVH gear as well...probably priced way above what it's worth...
> 
> https://www.guitarworld.com/news/summer-namm-2019-evh-unveils-new-79-bumblebee-tribute-guitar



They should have just called it a Charvel EVH or something, since the OG was a Charvel.


----------



## JD27 (Jul 18, 2019)

Louis Cypher said:


> I really like this new Super Stock SC1.
> $2000+ though is a bit steep for me unfortuantley



Love this one, looks like something Henrik Danhage from Evergrey plays.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jul 18, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Same. Solid colors >>>> Drab colors = Obnoxious colors
> 
> Also




I mean [(obnoxious colors = Solid/Metallics) -.0000001 ] = Matte Bright colors > “drab” ugly flat colors 

Is the full proof formula currently accepted by the scientific community.


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 18, 2019)

Louis Cypher said:


> I really like this new Super Stock SC1.
> $2000+ though is a bit steep for me unfortuantley


God that is hot! With a big fat ass 70s headstock it would be even better!


----------



## xzacx (Jul 18, 2019)

Louis Cypher said:


> I really like this new Super Stock SC1.
> $2000+ though is a bit steep for me unfortuantley



That's not MAP, they're listed under $1,500.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jul 19, 2019)

I love that '79 Bumblebee, that has always been my favourtie EVH guitar/paint job

^ Under $1500 would be a lot more reasonable


----------



## Zado (Jul 19, 2019)

Louis Cypher said:


> I really like this new Super Stock SC1.
> $2000+ though is a bit steep for me unfortuantley


Best guitar ever I'd dare to say.


----------



## laxu (Jul 19, 2019)

Louis Cypher said:


> I really like this new Super Stock SC1.
> $2000+ though is a bit steep for me unfortuantley



This should appeal to all the folks who love Eric Clapton but also play metal.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 19, 2019)

laxu said:


> This should appeal to all the folks who love Eric Clapton but also play metal.



Fast Hand?


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jul 19, 2019)

Jeff said:


> Fast Hand?


I'd like to see a metal core rendition of After Midnight.


----------



## Zado (Jul 19, 2019)

laxu said:


> This should appeal to all the folks who love Eric Clapton but also play metal.


"_Layla, I've got you on your knees
Layla, come crawling faster please
Layla.."_


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 19, 2019)

That thing is tempting.


----------



## Descent (Jul 19, 2019)

laxu said:


> This should appeal to all the folks who love Eric Clapton but also play metal.



This will totally fit for my Eric Clapton cover black metal band


----------



## cardinal (Jul 19, 2019)

laxu said:


> This should appeal to all the folks who love Eric Clapton but also play metal.



That's me! Not enough strings though.


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 20, 2019)

It looks like a better Dave Murray signature than the Dave Murray signature.


----------



## manu80 (Jul 20, 2019)

This one too
https://m.thomann.de/fr/charvel_ltd_super_stock_skull_bones.htm?o=271&search=1563614450


----------



## Zado (Jul 20, 2019)

manu80 said:


> This one too
> https://m.thomann.de/fr/charvel_ltd_super_stock_skull_bones.htm?o=271&search=1563614450


This screams 15 years old 90's teen


----------



## astrocreep (Jul 20, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, and the white.
> 
> There's a new color for the current 6-string JCRG, and a lefty, which hasn't been widely available in a long, long time.
> 
> There's another crazy expensive fancy wood AZ. Meh.



Any chance you could link me to the lefty? I've had a look around at Ibanez Rules and elsewhere and I'm missing this. Cheers.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 20, 2019)

astrocreep said:


> Any chance you could link me to the lefty? I've had a look around at Ibanez Rules and elsewhere and I'm missing this. Cheers.



https://www.ibanezrules.com/new/rg8570zlcra.htm


----------



## astrocreep (Jul 21, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jul 22, 2019)

This has been posted in the EVH baretta thread but its so gorgeous it deserves another one

https://www.guitarworld.com/news/su...w-limited-edition-wolfgang-special-ash-guitar


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Jul 22, 2019)

Louis Cypher said:


> This has been posted in the EVH baretta thread but its so gorgeous it deserves another one
> 
> https://www.guitarworld.com/news/su...w-limited-edition-wolfgang-special-ash-guitar



I love the overall aesthetic of that guitar, but I’ve never understood the Wolfgang headstock, it’s a real deal breaker for me. Petty, I know, but to me it spoils the look of the whole guitar. I’d love to see a Wolfgang with an actual fender headstock, it’ll never happen, but hey...


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jul 22, 2019)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> I love the overall aesthetic of that guitar, but I’ve never understood the Wolfgang headstock, it’s a real deal breaker for me. Petty, I know, but to me it spoils the look of the whole guitar. I’d love to see a Wolfgang with an actual fender headstock, it’ll never happen, but hey...



TBH I like the headstock but I can see that it is a bit marmite (you love it or hate it). EVH version of the wolfgang headstock seems to me to be as close as they can get without breaching copyright of the Peavey Wolfgang, which itself seems a copyright legit version of the Music Man signatures headstock! The Fender strat is my favourite headstock design but that would look weird as hell on a Wolfgang for me haha! (If someone can mock that up I'm prepared to eat my words on how dodgy that looks!)


----------



## Vyn (Jul 22, 2019)

Pretty sure BC Rich stole Summer NAMM this year. Haven't seen anywhere near the amount of hype over anything else.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 22, 2019)

Vyn said:


> Pretty sure BC Rich stole Summer NAMM this year. Haven't seen anywhere near the amount of hype over anything else.



Because no one really cares about Summer NAMM. 

Traditionally, SNAMM is for small product updates and seasonal/limited releases. 

They got a lot of hype because they're probably the only legacy company that launched as much as they did. 

It seems like something of a "happy accident" as by all accounts they were trying to meet the WNAMM deadline, but didn't.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jul 22, 2019)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> I love the overall aesthetic of that guitar, but I’ve never understood the Wolfgang headstock, it’s a real deal breaker for me. Petty, I know, but to me it spoils the look of the whole guitar. I’d love to see a Wolfgang with an actual fender headstock, it’ll never happen, but hey...





Louis Cypher said:


> TBH I like the headstock but I can see that it is a bit marmite (you love it or hate it). EVH version of the wolfgang headstock seems to me to be as close as they can get without breaching copyright of the Peavey Wolfgang, which itself seems a copyright legit version of the Music Man signatures headstock! The Fender strat is my favourite headstock design but that would look weird as hell on a Wolfgang for me haha! (If someone can mock that up I'm prepared to eat my words on how dodgy that looks!)



The headstock is his (shared) signature headstock though. The patent expired in Aug 2019 which was why you saw the (re)release of the HP2. My understanding was HP, Jim Decola (master luthier and the pickup designer), and EVH agreed that Peavey would keep making the rebranded HP guitar and EVH still got a cut, but EVH then had to alter it enough to release on his own as EVH brand. Now that it is expired they can all make whatever they want. But EVH is a well-known egomaniac... surprised he didnt change the hockey stick on the new Barettas lol.

The EBMM EVH headstock is substantially different. 4+2 peg headstock with Fender style offset and no carve. It's the Peavey and EVH designs that are quite similar (Jim Decola even says the pickups are the same, even though they sound slightly different to my ears, but that could be a number of reasons.


----------



## manu80 (Jul 22, 2019)

Add a piece of wood to fill the void on that evh headstock and match a peavey
Or use it as a bottle opener, your choice
I must admit that i’ve always loved the peaveys, great piece of gear but the hp’s had nice features like the pu’s splits or the belly cut


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jul 22, 2019)

Louis Cypher said:


> This has been posted in the EVH baretta thread but its so gorgeous it deserves another one
> 
> https://www.guitarworld.com/news/su...w-limited-edition-wolfgang-special-ash-guitar



What's the quality like on these? I really dig this


----------



## Bdtunn (Jul 22, 2019)

wannabguitarist said:


> What's the quality like on these? I really dig this



I’ve owned two over the years. My first one was from the beginning with the smaller frets. It was great but I ended up selling it. I then bought the stealth version last year and I was blown away by the quality of the one I got! It was just perfect, some of my “custom” guitars didn’t show up with that level of quality. Again I did end up selling it to fund another Jackson purchase. But there are a few horror stories out there. Make sure you play it first or can send it back to the retailer.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jul 22, 2019)

Bdtunn said:


> I’ve owned two over the years. My first one was from the beginning with the smaller frets. It was great but I ended up selling it. I then bought the stealth version last year and I was blown away by the quality of the one I got! It was just perfect, some of my “custom” guitars didn’t show up with that level of quality. Again I did end up selling it to fund another Jackson purchase. But there are a few horror stories out there. Make sure you play it first or can send it back to the retailer.



Unfortunately, EVH doesnt disclose this anywhere, but some aspects of the guitar change depending on country of manufacture.

e.g. The MIJ EVH Wolfgangs all have SS frets, but not all of the MIM or MIC ones do, some use nickel. Some MIJs had birdseye maple fretboards on the Specials, whereas MIM and MIC are rock maple. Also, fretwire was different - MIJ had Fender vintage size, vs MIC and some MIM had medium jumbos or jumbos (MIM FR had them, hardtails had vintage). I believe they are MII now and not sure of their specs. But trust me when I say, the EVH website (and resellers which just cut/paste this) lists the same specs for all versions through the years, but they are absolutely not always the same.

Like I mentioned, the pickups are rumored to be the same as on Peaveys and very similar to on the EBMM EVH guitars (per the original inventor), yet I hear a big difference between my MIJ and MIC. With that said, the MIC sounds crapy for cleans IMO, but I think actually sounds way better with my KPA and a lot of dirt. YMMV

MIJ>MIM>>>MIC for QC.

[This is all regarding the overseas Special models. The USA Standards are different, as are the WG Standards which are the low end and MIC or MII, with much different parts and QC.]


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Jul 22, 2019)

@USMarine75 - lots of useful info here, thank you!


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Jul 22, 2019)

Supposedly BCR is bringing back the Ironbird. 

Somebody restrain me.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jul 22, 2019)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> @USMarine75 - lots of useful info here, thank you!



I just want to reiterate... I'm still a Peavey and EVH gear whore... I won't be selling off the collection just yet lol.


----------



## Sogradde (Jul 23, 2019)

USMarine75 said:


> Unfortunately, EVH doesnt disclose this anywhere, but some aspects of the guitar change depending on country of manufacture.


So they're basically lying and you should shit up this thread, right?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 23, 2019)

Sogradde said:


> So they're basically lying and you should shit up this thread, right?



I don't know how long you've been at this whole guitar thing, but sometimes there is more to the story than a spec sheet copy and pasted on a website.

There is absolutely no legal repercussions to changing the specs from what's listed on company websites and catalogs. None. Never was, and there definitely isn't now. The little disclaimer at the bottom takes care of that.

Some folks spend decades and thousands of dollars on some types of guitars, they speak with the people who build, design, and work on them. They talk to the artist behind them.

Now, you can choose to not believe someone, but at that point, you're doing yourself a disservice by casting off a lot of personal experience. That's one of the best parts of the guitar community, the sharing of tons of experience.

Just something to think about.


----------



## Sogradde (Jul 23, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't know how long you've been at this whole guitar thing, but sometimes there is more to the story than a spec sheet copy and pasted on a website.
> 
> There is absolutely no legal repercussions to changing the specs from what's listed on company websites and catalogs. None. Never was, and there definitely isn't now. The little disclaimer at the bottom takes care of that.
> 
> ...


Are you quoting the wrong person or missing the joke?


----------



## narad (Jul 23, 2019)

I also missed the joke.


----------



## littlebadboy (Jul 23, 2019)

diagrammatiks said:


> An s2 standard is about as good of a guitar as anyone really needs. Really.


Yep, I love my S2 and here's my demo. I snatched it used for $575.



I tried a singlecut SE before. I couldn't gel with it that I returned it. I stayed away from the SE lines since then.

So, if looking for a cheaper PRS, I would suggest the S2 and to stay away from the SE.


----------



## xzacx (Jul 23, 2019)

littlebadboy said:


> Yep, I love my S2 and here's my demo. I snatched it used for $575.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I really like the S2 Standards better than the Customs because they seem like more of their own thing, rather than just a takedown version of a Core.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2019)

Sogradde said:


> Are you quoting the wrong person or missing the joke?





narad said:


> I also missed the joke.



I didn't get it either, probably because it wasn't funny.


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 24, 2019)

BlackSG91 said:


> I sometimes get irritated when someone walks up to me and shows me a picture of them when they were younger. I have news for them...every picture taken of you is when you were younger.
> 
> 
> ;>)/


Is there anybody doing those namm walk through videos?


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 24, 2019)

possumkiller said:


> Is there anybody doing those namm walk through videos?


I think Arnold did one, IIRC.


----------



## BlackSG91 (Jul 24, 2019)

littlebadboy said:


> Yep, I love my S2 and here's my demo. I snatched it used for $575.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What a great colour on that guitar you littlebadboy!


;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91 (Jul 24, 2019)

possumkiller said:


> Is there anybody doing those namm walk through videos?



Maybe at the Asian 2019 National Association of Music Merchants or Viet-NAMM.


;>)/


----------



## Sogradde (Jul 24, 2019)

Jeff said:


> I didn't get it either, probably because it wasn't funny.


Oh no, Max' Fangirls don't find me funny. 
Better lock the thread up then, boys! ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 24, 2019)

I’m not sure if I qualify as one of Max’s fan girls, but I didn’t get it either. Did you mean to say “shit” or “shut.” I was going to just move on, but this seems to be the joke-that-wouldn’t-die, so at this point I’m going to say fuck it, I’m gonna dig in until I understand it.


----------



## Sogradde (Jul 24, 2019)

Hollowway said:


> I’m not sure if I qualify as one of Max’s fan girls, but I didn’t get it either. Did you mean to say “shit” or “shut.” I was going to just move on, but this seems to be the joke-that-wouldn’t-die, so at this point I’m going to say fuck it, I’m gonna dig in until I understand it.


It seems you missed the part where @USMarine75 threw a tantrum in the Ibby thread because he was incapable of taking five minutes to check the country of origin of the new Ibanez models and insisted of being sponfed instead. Out of pure altruism, Max locked up the entire thread to save his baby boo from getting banned after he faced backlash for being incompetent.
Now we have the same guy saying "oh well, EVH doesn't disclose the country of origin *shrug*" like it's no big deal. 

Toppest of keks.


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 24, 2019)

BlackSG91 said:


> Maybe at the Asian 2019 National Association of Music Merchants or Viet-NAMM.
> 
> 
> ;>)/


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 24, 2019)

Sogradde said:


> It seems you missed the part where @USMarine75 threw a tantrum in the Ibby thread because he was incapable of taking five minutes to check the country of origin of the new Ibanez models and insisted of being sponfed instead. Out of pure altruism, Max locked up the entire thread to save his baby boo from getting banned after he faced backlash for being incompetent.
> Now we have the same guy saying "oh well, EVH doesn't disclose the country of origin *shrug*" like it's no big deal.
> 
> Toppest of keks.



This is some top tier cringe.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 24, 2019)

Sogradde said:


> Oh no, Max' Fangirls don't find me funny.
> Better lock the thread up then, boys! ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



Max fangirl? Dude, come on. Stop with the weak straw man argument and weak jokes, and get back to the topic.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jul 24, 2019)

Sogradde said:


> It seems you missed the part where @USMarine75 threw a tantrum in the Ibby thread because he was incapable of taking five minutes to check the country of origin of the new Ibanez models and insisted of being sponfed instead. Out of pure altruism, Max locked up the entire thread to save his baby boo from getting banned after he faced backlash for being incompetent.
> Now we have the same guy saying "oh well, EVH doesn't disclose the country of origin *shrug*" like it's no big deal.
> 
> Toppest of keks.



Those words wouldnt come out of your mouth except for the toughguy anonymity of the internet.

Yeah. I threw a real fit. All I did was point something out... and it wa such a fit and I was so angry I said I was probably going to still buy one anywyas. Wow, what an angry person. Then I said I already bought an MII GnL, then said how much I love it - more anger. Then in this thread I spoke the truth about something I'm a subject matter expert in at this point, but also caveated with I'm not selling the collection anytime soon lol <- omfg dude is losing it.

Not to rehash, but since you cant be bothered to tell the truth: I didnt spend 5 minutes? I went to Ibanez site and 5 resellers. None had it listed except for Ibanezrules. The only hint of country of manufacture was one photo - which was not in the main photo library on the Ibanez site, you had to scroll down to where the blurb was about the tuners and then zoom in to see. IMO that is not obvious and didn't take 5 minutes. And the fact that a guitar is $1500 and MII was not obvious to me. Max and I disagreed. Cool Thats the internet. I still like Max lol. 

Tl;dr you and your opinion are weak. Why you in this thread stirring up controversy, blaming me about getting a thread locked up, but then bringing that trash in here? Oh and I apologized to Max for what happened in that thread and even offered to take a ban for him to reopen. Sorry again... Back OT, please.


----------



## Sogradde (Jul 24, 2019)

USMarine75 said:


> Those words wouldnt come out of your mouth except for the toughguy anonymity of the internet.


Plz don't shoot me Mr American Sir! :'(



USMarine75 said:


> Yeah. I threw a real fit. All I did was point something out... and it wa such a fit and I was so angry I said I was probably going to still buy one anywyas. Wow, what an angry person. Then I said I already bought an MII GnL, then said how much I love it - more anger. Then in this thread I spoke the truth about something I'm a subject matter expert in at this point, but also caveated with I'm not selling the collection anytime soon lol <- omfg dude is losing it.
> 
> Not to rehash, but since you cant be bothered to tell the truth: I didnt spend 5 minutes? I went to Ibanez site and 5 resellers. None had it listed except for Ibanezrules. The only hint of country of manufacture was one photo - which was not in the main photo library on the Ibanez site, you had to scroll down to where the blurb was about the tuners and then zoom in to see. IMO that is not obvious and didn't take 5 minutes. And the fact that a guitar is $1500 and MII was not obbious to me. What a loser right?
> 
> Tl;dr you and your opinion are weak. Why you in this thread stirring up controversy, blaming me about getting a thread locked up, but then bringing that trash in here? Oh and I apologized to Max for what happened in that thread and even offered to take a ban for him to reopen. Sorry again... Back OT, please.


I'd be happier having you banned and the thread open instead tbh.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jul 24, 2019)

Sogradde said:


> Plz don't shoot me Mr American Sir! :'(
> 
> 
> I'd be happier having you banned and the thread open instead tbh.



He was in the military? I'll make an all Americans and their military service members are warmongers joke. 

Cool. 

So, how about those BC Richs...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 24, 2019)

USMarine75 said:


> So, how about those BC Richs...



They're Schecters circa 2008 without forearm contours. 

Pass...


----------



## spudmunkey (Jul 24, 2019)

...at least these first "Extreme Edition" releases. I suspect that at least "Shredzilla" will have a more contoured, less "blingy" version for at least $100 less at some point in the not-too-distant future.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 24, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


> ...at least these first "Extreme Edition" releases. I suspect that at least "Shredzilla" will have a more contoured, less "blingy" version for at least $100 less at some point in the not-too-distant future.



I'd rather have a Mockingbird like that. 

Honestly, I think the Shredzilla *cringe* is the least interesting offering from them. It's just a paint-by-numbers SuperStrat. 

I completely understand why they came out with them, it's suicide not to, but "meh".


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Jul 24, 2019)

Would anyone care to enlighten me on the typical quality of a BC Rich? These look interesting to me, even if not to anyone else.


----------



## odibrom (Jul 24, 2019)

Please don't bring geo-political divergences to the thread...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 24, 2019)

PunkBillCarson said:


> Would anyone care to enlighten me on the typical quality of a BC Rich? These look interesting to me, even if not to anyone else.



No one knows. 

They're completely relaunching the company.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jul 24, 2019)

PunkBillCarson said:


> Would anyone care to enlighten me on the typical quality of a BC Rich? These look interesting to me, even if not to anyone else.



For BC Rich, historically, the underlined word doesn't exist in their reality.


----------



## beerandbeards (Jul 24, 2019)

Everyone is thinking it so I’ll just say it...

Bring back the Chuck Schuldiner Stealth


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 24, 2019)

beerandbeards said:


> Everyone is thinking it so I’ll just say it...
> 
> Bring back the Chuck Schuldiner Stealth



I think someone brought that up and they said it's in the pipeline?


----------



## beerandbeards (Jul 24, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think someone brought that up and they said it's in the pipeline?



Whoa really?! That would be sweet but honestly I sold mine because it was just neck heavy and I didn’t care for the wrap around bridge. However, as a Chuck fan girl (see what I did there) I feel like I want a stealth back in possession.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 24, 2019)

beerandbeards said:


> Whoa really?! That would be sweet but honestly I sold mine because it was just neck heavy and I didn’t care for the wrap around bridge. However, as a Chuck fan girl (see what I did there) I feel like I want a stealth back in possession.



Someone brought it up in the BCR thread:



Athor said:


> They even confirmed the return of the Chuck schuldiner Stealth in a comment on instagram.


----------



## StevenC (Jul 25, 2019)

beerandbeards said:


> Everyone is thinking it so I’ll just say it...
> 
> Bring back the Chuck Schuldiner Stealth


The green one


----------



## Mathemagician (Jul 25, 2019)

The stealth seemed to have a lower wing input jack location instead of upper wing. Is that normal? Would be very annoying practicing classical position.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 25, 2019)

If they bring the Chuck Stealth back they need to do it right. Get permission and give some proceeds to the Schuldiner family.


----------



## beerandbeards (Jul 25, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> If they bring the Chuck Stealth back they need to do it right. Get permission and give some proceeds to the Schuldiner family.



Did the Tribute model not give them money? That’d be pretty shitty if they didn’t.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 25, 2019)

beerandbeards said:


> Did the Tribute model not give them money? That’d be pretty shitty if they didn’t.



I know they got permission, but I believe that was on the auspice that it was a limited run, which it was. 

I follow them (his nephew, who runs the social media side) and they've had some financial and health struggles in the last few years.


----------



## beerandbeards (Jul 25, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I know they got permission, but I believe that was on the auspice that it was a limited run, which it was.
> 
> I follow them (his nephew, who runs the social media side) and they've had some financial and health struggles in the last few years.



Yes hence the selling of some older Merch. Also Eric Greif needs a kidney ASAP.

Side note: did whoever buy the Stealth for $6666 ever get it refinished?


----------



## xwmucradiox (Jul 25, 2019)

Mathemagician said:


> The stealth seemed to have a lower wing input jack location instead of upper wing. Is that normal? Would be very annoying practicing classical position.



Because the first thing that comes to mind when I think pointy extreme metal guitar is playing in the classical position.


----------



## iamaom (Jul 25, 2019)

xwmucradiox said:


> Because the first thing that comes to mind when I think pointy extreme metal guitar is playing in the classical position.


But the only way to play a V setting down is classical. :\


----------



## xzacx (Jul 25, 2019)

xwmucradiox said:


> Because the first thing that comes to mind when I think pointy extreme metal guitar is playing in the classical position.



That's actually exactly what I think of. Vs, WRs, Stealths, Beasts, Kellys/Explorer types. All that stuff is super comfortable, combined with the fact that a lot of metal musicians have classical backgrounds...yeah, makes sense to me.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jul 25, 2019)

iamaom said:


> But the only way to play a V setting down is classical. :\



Sort if. You can get (and I think some guitars even come with) a strip of some sort of grip tape. 






Also, there's playing "side saddle" (like, sort of sitting sideways, and having the body against the side of your thigh) with a strap.

And finally...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 26, 2019)

I've seen some Flying Vs with the Steinberger kickstand installed. I thought about doing it to my Epi V before i ditched it.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jul 26, 2019)

xwmucradiox said:


> Because the first thing that comes to mind when I think pointy extreme metal guitar is playing in the classical position.



I mean metal is basically classical music.


----------



## Athor (Jul 26, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Someone brought it up in the BCR thread:


That was me and on instagram someone commented on a picture saying they should relaunch a single hum stealth with DiMarzio X2N and reverse headstock, that basically being a Chuch Model. 

Cant remember the exact reply but BCR pretty much confirmed that its coming


----------

